# Ping-Anruf 013779678283



## srm71 (8 September 2010)

Heute 18.05 Uhr ein Ping- Anruf auf meinem O2-Handy: 013779678283 o. +49 137 7 9678283 o. 0137- 79678283.

Beschwerde an die Wattestäbchenarmee (Bundesnetzagentur) ist raus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 September 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf 013779678283*

bitte die BNetzA auffordern, die StA einzuschalten

Der GF der 01018 GmbH, ein gewisser B*C*, hat (sicher rein _zufällig_) denselben Namen wie der Projektmanager eines Kölner Projekts "Crazyhammer". Der GF dieses Projektes wieder um ist ein gewisser Herr A*B*, der bereits mehrfach einschlägig aufgefallen ist (Googlen!).

Dieser Herr A*B* ist auch Inhaber der 01018.org in seiner Funktion als GF der Kube & Au GmbH, die hinter Crazyhammer steckt.

Herr A*B* war früher u.a. für "Ina Germany" tätig (Robtex macht das heute noch deutlich) und fand auf diese Weise auch Eingang in die Ermittlungen der Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück - wegen? 0137-Pingbetrugs 

(ich erspare mir die Geschichte mit dem angeblich von einer Firma in Hong Kong betriebenen SMS-Flirtportal der Ina Deutschland - diese Firma in Hong Kong taucht in weiteren Ermittlungsverfahren auf zu 0137-Betrug und zu 0900-Abzocke. Und die Drahtzieher sitzen auf ihrer Finca auf Mallorca. Bis die Guardi Civil mal auf 'nen _Sprungk_ vorbei kommt, gell?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/185708-post1.html



> Innerhalb weniger Tage wurden auf diese Weise 16 verschiedene 0137-Nummern dazu missbraucht, Handybesitzer zu teuren Anrufen zu verleiten. Dann griff die Bundesnetzagentur ein. Nachdem sie von Beschwerden regelrecht überrollt wurde, ordnete die Behörde die Abschaltung der betroffenen Nummern an. Gleichzeitig verhängte  sie ein Inkasso- und Rechnungslegungsverbot. Zugeteilt waren die Nummern dem Anbieter Arcor, von ihr gemietet hatte den fraglichen Rufnummernblock das Unternehmen Ina Service GmbH in Hamburg.


(Ach was ein Zufall, dass der Ex-Arcor-Manager R*E* auf Mallorca quasi Nachbar ist. Den (und seine Firmen wie "Primera Factura")  kennt man ja auch von diversen Geschichten)

Und welcher Doifl steckt da jetzt im Detail?

Staatsanwalt, bitte melden


----------

